# Goat weight --Fiasco weight tape vs. weigh scales



## Tamar (May 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Over the last few years I noticed that when I was selling my kids, I would take them inside, and we'd have one person step on my bathroom scales without the kid, get their weight, then have them step on again carrying the kid.

I wonder if anyone else has noticed the great difference between taking their weight by means of the "the goat weight tape" method and using a bathroom scale.

The two tiny Lamancha doelings I recently purchased are slowly gaining, one put on 4 pounds the other 5.

I weighed them both ways.
Using the goat weight tape,
one is 24 inches, which according to the tape makes her about 51 pounds
the other is 25 inches again according the the tape would make her about 55 pounds.

Using the bathroom scales method, they weight 38 and 39 pounds!
That's a big difference in weight especially when using weights to determine medications.
My saanen mix doeling was born April 5th and on the bathroom scale she's 60 pounds, she's 5 months and well rounded. 
By Fiaso weight tape at 28 inches she's 75 pounds.

What do you all make of this difference? Try it on your goats?
thanks,
Tam


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I too am interested in this subject. I can't wait to see the responses from those who are more knowledgeable than I


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The weight tape isn't good for meat goats. It shows weight way less than what they really are.
We have gotten all sorts of readings between the bathrm scale, & another hanging one. The most reliable I've found so far is a fish scale but wont do any good over 60#.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I haven't tried using the tape. For worming, it is better to be over than under but other medications it would matter.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Tape measure is also for grown dairy goats..not babies  we do the bathroom scale thing for them


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You may also be slightly off on where you are taking your measurements. Arm pit to back of shoulder blade. More or less the place you get the smallest measurements.


----------



## Tamar (May 14, 2011)

Hi there,
Normally I wouldn't carry a 6 month old on a scale, I just wanted to compare a good size doeling to the ones that are so underweight. I've had dairy goats for going on 8 years now and we tried it on a 100 pound goat and had the same results never a matching weight. (I wanted the medication to be precise for body weight) I do take their measurements as shared above 

Just found it a very interesting observation and caution for anyone doing meds that their is a weight difference.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I dont really know... I find the weight tapes to be EXACT when I wrap it around me and any "two legged" that will let me, doesnt matter if its a horse weight tape, hog tape, cow, whatever, they are 100% accurate on us, but always seem to be a bit off on the animals.

But a key to the weight tapes is to pull it tightly.

I'd recommend getting a big pad scale that sits on the floor, like the ones at the vet, that weight animals up to 700lbs.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Now I'm slightly concerned that my calculations haven't been correct! I've been using a regular sewing tape measure with the Fias co chart. I hope that's close enough, cause I don't think well be getting one of those fancy scales! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm sure its fine Sarah


----------



## Tamar (May 14, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I dont really know... I find the weight tapes to be EXACT when I wrap it around me and any "two legged" that will let me, doesnt matter if its a horse weight tape, hog tape, cow, whatever, they are 100% accurate on us, but always seem to be a bit off on the animals.
> 
> But a key to the weight tapes is to pull it tightly.
> 
> I'd recommend getting a big pad scale that sits on the floor, like the ones at the vet, that weight animals up to 700lbs.


You made me chuckle, I was weighing my steer and my daughters wanted me to tape them, so I did and they were right in the range given, so we tested everyone and it worked for all,...but not my hubby! He has such a large chest that when I did him it give him a much higher weight lol. I always tape each goat more than once to double check myself, never hurts to be sure 

Thanks for all the input. One day I hope to have a large animal scale, will take all the guessing out but wow they are expensive!!


----------



## goatmama36 (Apr 17, 2013)

I use the tape measure method but I use the chart from Story's raising meat goat book. It says for 24 inches the goat weighs 37.5 pounds. I've found this to be more accurate as I raise meat goats. I also have the dairy book and that chart is different. I also pull the tape tight. Hope that helps


----------



## Jackwill (Jul 21, 2014)

I think the weight tape gave you an estimate value of your goat. But when you use a bathroom scale you get the exact weight that your goat have. I also use a digital commercial scale for weighing kids.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

When you weight tape, be sure to do it in the morning so their less likely to be bloated. When my 80 pound Nigie is bloated, she comes off as 110 pounds. That's the thing about the weight tape- it won't give you exact, just an estimate, and it doesn't work when they got big tummies.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I tested the weight tape and scale on all my goats the other day, the results, the tape on my dairy goats was about 10-20 lbs lighter than the scale, on the meat goats with the calculations- H.G X H.G.X B.L.=divide total by 300, was also 10-20 lbs lighter than the scale! Yes I did finagle two 120 lb boer does on the bathroom scale!!! :scratch: :shock: Not very easy!!LOL!


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

If this is true about the weight tape being 10 pounds lighter. Then my buckling is 77 instead of 66. Dang my goats are only 4 months old La Manchas. But they are foraging and on goat starter grain.


----------

